# Shot of Convict w/ Fry. :D



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I was pretty impressed with myself with this picture, so I wanted to post it somewhere.










This is the father, the mother is being Quarintined in a breeder trap at the top of the tank, because she was being attacked by this meany.

If you click on the image to see the bigger view, you can really see the fry well in the top right corner.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice shot!


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Rich, I honestly don't think I can every get another shot like this so I am happy with it. Haha


----------

